# Galaxy Nexus or the Rezound



## rmd0311 (Jul 3, 2011)

I was waiting to see what came about from CES, but it does not seem like anything worth waiting for is coming. So I have to decide between the Nexus and the Rezound... I'm leaning a bit more towards the Rezound but wanted to get everyone's take on it. Whatever I get will be tons better than the DX I am sporting now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

rmd0311 said:


> I was waiting to see what came about from CES, but it does not seem like anything worth waiting for is coming. So I have to decide between the Nexus and the Rezound... I'm leaning a bit more towards the Rezound but wanted to get everyone's take on it. Whatever I get will be tons better than the DX I am sporting now.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I love my nexus. I did recommend the rezound to my mother though because I think HTC sense is a good way to ease your way into android, but man the bloatware on that thing is insane.

What it comes down to though is whether you prefer sense, or stock ics. Both are very fast and very well built phones. Neither are as sturdy as the X, but get yourself a good case for either and you will be set.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xhaxol (Oct 30, 2011)

It just depends on how patient you are. I for one don't like being patient so I went with nexus. My friend with iPhone 4s covets my nexus for its looks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

If the nexus wasn't alive right now it would be the rezound but all in all im really happy with my nexus!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

If you're asking personal opinions, I'd bet that most people here will tell you the Nexus, purely because that's what they've chosen, for their own reasons.

My reasons for choosing the Nexus are stock Android, updates from Google, first phone with ICS, development scene, large hi-res screen, and all around beautiful looking phone. To me, the Rezound has none of that, save the hi-res screen, albeit not as large.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gnex being as dev support is insane on this device


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

THESE-



PaulG1488 said:


> If you're asking personal opinions, I'd bet that most people here will tell you the Nexus, purely because that's what they've chosen, for their own reasons.
> 
> My reasons for choosing the Nexus are stock Android, updates from Google, first phone with ICS, development scene, large hi-res screen, and all around beautiful looking phone. To me, the Rezound has none of that, save the hi-res screen, albeit not as large.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

after the RIL nightmares with the tbolt (and i say this as a spectator) id say go for the nexus and dont look back. That said, the rezound has UNQUESTIONABLY better hardware...its too bad aosp's and htclte phones dont like to play nicely together...perhaps htcdev will change that. I havent been keeping up since i left mecha..


----------



## cwazpitt3 (Dec 27, 2011)

I started having terrible data connection lost issues today. Seriously considering returning for a rezound. Do we still think these issues will be resolved?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nexus


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

cwazpitt3 said:


> I started having terrible data connection lost issues today. Seriously considering returning for a rezound. Do we still think these issues will be resolved?


I've had this for the last several days. Literally nonstop acquiring-then-dropping of my data signal. Sitting right next to my coworker with a Nexus with strong signal.

infuriating and demoralizing!

After two phone calls of 2+ hours tangling with VZW, I now have a new Nexus on the way. They even overnighted it for free. Let's hope the new Nexus holds a signal better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Stock sense blows. When its modified by devs like joelz myn and virus its money. But even they say HTC is making it harder and harder to modify sense code.

I got my nexus day one and it took me 5 mins to OEM unlock and had a handful of roms and kernels ready for me to flash. I was shocked.

Too bad because the rezound is nice piece of hardware, its what my evo 3d should have been


----------



## rmd0311 (Jul 3, 2011)

Just realized the Rezound price dropped to 199...

This just got alot more difficult.


----------



## ScorpionAZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Nexus.


----------



## Nasty64 (Sep 17, 2011)

I had a Rezound for a day and took it back. It was very bulky and heavy and I didn't like how it felt in my hand. I love the Nexus and am very glad I got it over the Rezound.

Sent from a Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelkahl (Jul 25, 2011)

To the OP, I had the Rezound from Nov 23rd till the Nexus release day and I'm happy that I went with the Nexus. The Rezound isn't terrible and it isn't great. It's the phone HTC needed to remain competitive on Verizon. Beats sounded better than I thought but an equalizer app (free btw) + skullcandy ear buds sound just as good. I prefer the display on my Nexus and performance-wise ICS seems leaps and bounds better. 
The Rezound's 4.3" screen was easier for me to use one-handed since it's using a wider aspect ratio. I think the only reason to get the Rezound is if you absolutely want Sense.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

if your not planning on rooting the phone, either is a good choice. but if your planning on rooting and want roms, galaxy nexus blows every other phone on verizon out of the water. the development on this phone is exponential.


----------



## rmd0311 (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I went with the Rezound, and spent a whole lot of 5 days with it. Honestly its a great phone, but I have been using AOSP for so long that I truly hated Sense. Just did not feel right. Oh well.


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Sense was a great idea for Android when it wasn't very developed but now that ICS is here and its been refined I feel there is no need for HTC's Sense or any manufacturer UI anymore. This is coming from someone who waited the month and a half to get the Droid Incredible when it came out and I flippin' loved that phone including Sense which was highly useful for Android 2.x. I didn't root or anything until I broke the screen and Insurion only had a Droid X to replace it. I hated the Blur UI so I got into rooting and ROM's. But as I said now that Android 4.x is refined and a huge leap from all other Androids the UI just ends up hurting the phone in my opinion but I'm sure some people need/love it still. I love my Galaxy Nexus more than any other phone I had. I was so scared it wouldn't live up to when I got the Droid Incredible from the BB Storm2 but the jump is just as good. Either phone is amazing honestly so it depends on your preferences and what not. I wouldn't say the Rezound is better hardware wise. Maybe "specs" wise but most people consider the OMAP4 a more capable processor than the S2 Snapdragon but in real world they are pretty identical performance-wise but the Super LCD will probably be a little more clear and not as "noisy" as Super AMOLED.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

cwazpitt3 said:


> I started having terrible data connection lost issues today. Seriously considering returning for a rezound. Do we still think these issues will be resolved?


No problems on mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a 4.0.3 ROM and I can say that my data connectivity is perfectly fine and my friend is stock, unrooted and he has problems. Verizon told him they are aware of it and that the up coming update is going to fix the connectivity issues. So either wait or flash the new radios or 4.0.3 based ROMs.


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

+1 to the 4.0.3 radios. It solved allll my connectivity problems.. a month ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Nexus. Never getting another HTC. Not to say I don't like them, they just have issues. Like porting AOSP to them, and while the Rezound has nice hardware, I HATE HATE HATE the screen compared to the nexus. Having a higher PPI value doesn't mean anything when it looks like garbage.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

i wouldnt say the rezounds screen looks garbage...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Nexus. Never getting another HTC. Not to say I don't like them, they just have issues. Like porting AOSP to them, and while the Rezound has nice hardware, I HATE HATE HATE the screen compared to the nexus. Having a higher PPI value doesn't mean anything when it looks like garbage.


I'm also done with HTC. I've had 2 and I hate Sense now lol. I've always enjoyed AOSP but not everything works on HTC devices running AOSP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running AOKP using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

the galaxy nexus is a prime piece of hardware that comes with a killer OS. I too am done with HTC until they show me why sense makes sense...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

nocoast said:


> i wouldnt say the rezounds screen looks garbage...


I compared my phone side by side with a rezound and thought so








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Since I own both I figure I should chime in. They're both different phones, with different features, that different people may enjoy differently









The Rezound screen is nice. It's crisp, its clear, and balanced. But I personally prefer AMOLED screens for the blacks. As much as I prefer looking at my GNex screen in most cases, reading seems much more pleasant on the Rezound because it isn't as grainy. Also, the off-center color banding occurs less with the Rezound (but still occurs). The GNex screen was a big disappointment for me, it is good/better, but not great. I expected a lot more.

ICS on the GNex is AMAZING. I use Gingerbread on my Rezound, Charge, and Skyrocket - and side-by-side with ICS on the GNex, it just pales in every single way. ICS is more responsive, snappier, and streamlined. Because of this, the GNex wins current OS category. When the Rezound gets ICS this may change, right now, even debloated, rooted, optimized kernel/ROM, the Rezound is sadly sluggish and unresponsive. It *needs* ICS.

Camera. The GNex camera sucks. It's sensor is sub-optimal and its jpeg compression scheme ruins even the best pictures. It is lag-free, but that isn't good enough to me. I generally use my Rezound for pictures because they're on-par for detail/clarity with my Charge/Skyrocket, but it takes pictures almost as fast as the GNex. If you're going to be using the camera a lot in varying lighting conditions, the Rezound wins, hands-down.

The headphones packaged with the Rezound wipe the floor with any Samsung pre-packaged headphones. I can't remember if my GNex came with one, I have too many Samsung phones on my desk and can't remember which headphones came with which phone (#firstworldproblem). The Rezound headphones with Beats pre-processing makes my MP3 collection sound pretty awesome.

The Rezound battery is smaller. And currently, the development for the Rezound isn't very active so short of buying an extended battery you're kind of stuck. GNex battery isn't that much larger. Out of the box, its battery isn't exactly the greatest. With my current ROM/Kernel combo and smart usage patterns, I'm realizing double the battery that I was on stock. And quite a number of hours more than the Rezound under the same use.

The development community for the GNex is alive and thriving. For the Rezound, a lot of dev's have either jumped shipped or are waiting on S-OFF and/or ICS.

Hope this helps...somehow.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

i found it to be a very informative post but, information that only confirmed my suspicions...


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I remember back in 2010 when I got my Droid X for the first time and thought it was the biggest thing they'd ever make. 4.3 in screen? Motorola you have to be crazy! I bought a Fascinate and loved it for 15 months. Now with the gnex, it's all screen and barely any phone...best Android phone I've owned so far.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think there is really anything out there that is on the same level as the Nexus. It really is that much better.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I chose the nexus because of the screen (don't let the pentile screen worry you, the screen is gorgeous), and overall amazing support. Since the phone is basically unlocked from the manufacturer, devs have been going to town on this thing. I have become a flash-a-holic since I got the phone. Also the phone just looks great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

nocoast said:


> after the RIL nightmares with the tbolt (and i say this as a spectator) id say go for the nexus and dont look back. That said, the rezound has UNQUESTIONABLY better hardware...its too bad aosp's and htclte phones dont like to play nicely together...perhaps htcdev will change that. I havent been keeping up since i left mecha..


I disagree. Htc's hardware sucks bro. Snapdragon processors are the worst of all available soc's. Their batteries are a joke. The rezound's screen is very nice although not nearly as nice as the nexus screen IMO. But overall htc's screen's suck. The rezound is a freakin tank, it's huge. No thanks, nexus all the way.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## maltby84 (Nov 4, 2011)

GNex all the way, for all the reasons already mentioned plus one more... the weight! The rezound feels like a brick in your pocket.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

